# anyone have a chicken recipe?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

So since Jasper has been sick and I have been feeding boiled chicken and rice.. He is so, so, so very happy. and of course Cash has been getting a little chicken thrown into the NV medallions. I have just been boiling up chicken tenders and cutting them up mixing them with the rice...what would I have to add to this to make it a complete and balanced meal? And how many chicken tenders would an 18 lb dog get a day?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - How is his poop since being on the chicken and rice? Backed up at all or is he good?

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

pretty good. Jas has never had tootsie rolls. always a bit loose and it is still that way-- but perhaps a bit more formed. You know, controversially, I cook the medallions so I always worry that I am cooking out nurtients...but when I tried them raw Cash got that horrible illness that could have killed him...so no more raw in our family. So wondering If I should just try a homemade cooked diet. Although, about two month prior to Jas throwing up...I started giving just Jasper fewer medallions and some kibble and he seemed to do better on that too. so maybe I shouldn't rock the boat.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

And this just seems like normal conversation to us and others on here... how odd.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

wait til you have kids....(I hear, I have no first hand knowledge)


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have a chicken recipe, but thought I would chime in. I know you can use supplements like Missing Link and others if you think they are not getting enough nutrients. I feed Brady boiled chicken mixed with his kibble and then a little bit of water to make gravy.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Once again your white boy and my black one... what is it with these two? Monte would eat great if it was just chicken chicken chicken. I am now trying the NV raw, can you beleave he will sometimes just pick the chicken out and walk away grrrrr.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh I can believe it Leeann. has he eaten the NV yet? let me know how it goes.


----------



## Trish (Jan 15, 2008)

My Happy would only eat thighs on a chicken from my HAND!!!...didn't care for the white!! I gradually threw in 6-7 pieces of kibble with a sprinkle of warm water and parmesan cheese in a "dish" to stink it up a bit..loves IT!!! I have gradually over the last two weeks added more and more kibble each feeding (eats once a day) and he inhales it. I have loads of oven cooked thighs with the skin removed after cooking (all the fat is now drained off) precooked in my freezer ready to serve after warming them up in the microwave if I forgot to defrost them (like tonight)!! I better go feed them..Ricky is chewing my leg..I think he is hungry!! Trish


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

you know jasper has actually been eating pretty well before he got sick. He is actually less finicky now than Cash. But it is just that he is less itchy and he has been so so so so sweet. it's like thanks mom...that was good.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Missy, if you want to start supplementing with real food, etc. I'd recommend Dr. Pitcairn's book as a good place to start. 

In the meantime, you might want to add cooked or pureed veggies, like carrots, green beans, sweet potatoes, etc. Just a little - maybe 15%. They can't digest raw veggies, so you can cook them or puree them to make them more digestible. 

There are tons of supplements out there. I did homecooking for awhile, following all the recipes religiously re: supplements, but it still stressed me out. I was always worried I was over or under supplementing. Calcium is a big one. 

I think if at least half of what you are feeding is already nutritionally sound (commercial diet, kibble or raw), then you can just add the other stuff without really throwing things off too much. 

Others may have more info or totally disagree :biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I have been adding the NV for almost 2 weeks now, sometimes he eats right away and sometimes I have to feed him later. Feeding time is always a chore with Monte, I think he would prefer to be free fed but with piggy Riley in the house that will never happen.
Well at least we know if we ever have to watch each others boys we are already prepared for the crazy meal time we each go through LOL.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann...i too know jasper would rather free feed. He would eat at 4 (at work) and at 9 (almost in bed) and Cash would most certainly eat his and Jaspers and be the worlds first 30 lb hav.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi and Shelby love chicken thighs and legs. I buy the family size packs, add some salt and garlic powder and just bake them. It's even a good meal for me! :biggrin1:


----------

